# Simple things that help you feel good.



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

What simple things help you to feel good?

Today I tried on four dresses and they are all lovely. I look good in those clothes, and that helped me to be in a good mood.

I got the clothes for my Winter wardrobe, so they are warm knitted dresses that I can easily combine with something thinner and lighter underneath -- except the very tightly-fitting, sleeveless, strappy black gown with the semi-sheer fabric at the waist that is not very suitable for Winter at all, but which I got anyway as it looks so sexy. That black gown is very comfortable though, even though it is so fitted; and technically-speaking, it *is* a knitted dress since it is made from knitted polyester in all the areas in which it is actually there.

After I tried on the dresses -- feeling satisfied that the styles suit me very well -- I had a big slice of my favourite Madeira cake which has pink icing decorated with butterflies, as well as a cup of tea. Two cups of tea, actually!

I had a very productive afternoon, doing what I wanted to do quickly and easily. As I said: I was in a good mood, so that helped to enjoy doing a "chore" -- meaning that it was not like doing work. Instead of doing the "work" first and enjoying the dresses, tea, and cake like a reward, I chose to "reward" myself without having done anything to "deserve it"; and the sense of not having suffered at all, despite having done "work", is another simple thing that I enjoy!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Actually getting a good night's sleep (for once).


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Well I guess looking at my books helps sometimes - especially the nice old leather ones. I quite like looking through some of the boxes sometimes too and finding ones I'd forgotten about.

Talking to my wife on the phone usually helps - although I'm trying to cut down on that a bit. At least on this higher dose I don't feel the need to call her as soon as I wake up.

Watching this guy I like on Youtube that does tours of lovely hotels - even his voice sort of relaxes me plus the hotels are beautiful.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Being nice to people.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

*Having a shower and brushing my teeth. After I awaken from my slumber, those things really help to inject life back into me.

*Hearing birds chirping away, and seeing neighborhood cats always gives me a smile too.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Drinking coffee and listening to the rain before anyone else wakes up


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Not the most healthy way to deal things but drinking alcohol makes me feel good while im doing it. Not so much when its over but its what I do.

Working out makes me feel good when its over as well. Traveling to a new and interesting place I enjoy as well


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Having a nice meal with fresh vegetables and an orange juice. Mmm. Yummy.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

A bunch of things. Last four would be marijuana, music, garlic bread and non-alcoholic beer.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Mexican food!


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Showering and clean clothes. Deodorant.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Whatswhat said:


> Mexican food!


I love mexican food as well! Just need new research that eating spicy foods can help you live longer. Great news!

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...he-health-benefits-of-hot-peppers/ar-BB1aUPDQ


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Spending the day with my sister made me feel good 

Texting my best friend makes me feel good 

Having a beer 

Watching a youtube video 

Getting a coffee

Having some ice cream


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Walking on a sunny day with my headphones on.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Sleeping with some relaxing music in my ears


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A nice hot shower, a good cup of tea or import strong brew, playing with our neighbours dogs


----------

